# Best OTT



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I want to hear your opinion what would be the best OTT for accuracy, precision, and ergonomics.

I've had this one in ny cart for a couple weeks now-

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6284d74390c243dfae671004e40cce1c

If I'm spending this much i kinda want to just get a really good one and get really good shooting it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What grip?


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ordo said:


> What grip?


Pinch grip i believe. That's what I've been shooting so far and it feels comfortable

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I've found that you cant really buy accuracy or precision. You just gotta practice. Ergonomics however, you can buy, but they are very subjective. What feels great to me might feel awful to you. So in the end, go for it, if you end up hating it you can sell it here.

Cheers,

The Norseman


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

What The Norseman said. A quickly carved tree fork can be just as accurate as the most expensive, high tech frame available. Just depends on how much time you put into it. It's been said a bazillion times... You can't buy accuracy. Buy what you like, then learn to be accurate with it.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> What The Norseman said. A quickly carved tree fork can be just as accurate as the most expensive, high tech frame available. Just depends on how much time you put into it. It's been said a bazillion times... You can't buy accuracy. Buy what you like, then learn to be accurate with it.


Im not saying I want to buy accuracy. More over i want to eliminate variables in my equipment to allow me to focus on accuracy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

May be, if you're starting this beautiful ss journey, you can start with something cheaper. Don't know, something like this one which is really pinch grip:

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33029422264.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.36da4db71TH9I1


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I have enjoyed shaping my scouts with a file to get them a very confortable grip.
Left them rough for friction grip with course rasp.
Also cheap ss frame from
Slingshooting works fantastic, you could buy many for the price of what you are looking at.
For me as total nube ,pouch and band specs count
A lot when searching best set up.
As said hitting the target comes with
Many concentrated shots, at least for me!
Ukj


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Facewizard13 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > What The Norseman said. A quickly carved tree fork can be just as accurate as the most expensive, high tech frame available. Just depends on how much time you put into it. It's been said a bazillion times... You can't buy accuracy. Buy what you like, then learn to be accurate with it.
> ...


pocket predator hathcock target sniper with flip clips, maybe there tac hammer with flip clips or pocket poacher mega grip plus ott


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay I think you know what I'm going to say... My most stable solid accurate shooter is the D1 with the dragon King II handle. From slingshooting.com and the combo is going to cost $78 with should be free shipping at that price. Amazing accuracy you can add lead to it to increase the weight and stability from recoil and titanium head has adjustable forks. This is my go-to for anything from quarter inch up to 7/16 hunting setup. Everyone who has tried this slingshot will praise the accuracy and comfortable feel of this slingshot combo. If you have a slightly smaller hand you can go for the heaven emperor handle with the D1 head and that is an amazingly comfortable slingshot if you have a medium or maybe a smallish large hand. I my hand is a little too big but it is still super accurate if you're not using it as a hunting setup. Catapult Carnage did review of the D1 with its standard handle and shows all the different details and setups you can use with it.

Cheers


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Okay I think you know what I'm going to say... My most stable solid accurate shooter is the D1 with the dragon King II handle. From slingshooting.com and the combo is going to cost $78 with should be free shipping at that price. Amazing accuracy you can add lead to it to increase the weight and stability from recoil and titanium head has adjustable forks. This is my go-to for anything from quarter inch up to 7/16 hunting setup. Everyone who has tried this slingshot will praise the accuracy and comfortable feel of this slingshot combo. If you have a slightly smaller hand you can go for the heaven emperor handle with the D1 head and that is an amazingly comfortable slingshot if you have a medium or maybe a smallish large hand. I my hand is a little too big but it is still super accurate if you're not using it as a hunting setup. Catapult Carnage did review of the D1 with its standard handle and shows all the different details and setups you can use with it.
> 
> Cheers


How long do they take to ship.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am as tight as bark to a tree m8 buy some rubber and find a sweet fork and make it your own ! Hard beat a fork u shape to fit ;-)


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Shipping from slingshooting.com it averages around 2 weeks. Sometimes a little less or more. If you wanted to see that video from catapult Carnage I can find the link for you.

Cheers


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Like many have said above, accuracy is in the shooter, not in the frame. That said, shooters need to find a frame that is comfortable and that you are comfortable with. Unfortunately it is tough to tell that from a few internet pics. Good luck finding a frame that fits your hand and that you are comfortable with. After that, practice practice and practice, then more practice and you will be better than fine.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you taken a look at Simple Shot? Quality stuff, good people, reasonable cost. Be worth a visit to their website...

Rich


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

The best OTT fork is the one you can shoot the best. After that it comes down to aesthetics and comfort. To me, matching the bands, pouches, and ammo are more important for accuracy that the fork you tie them to. Here are links to help:

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/standard-slingshots-1

https://pocketpredator.com/two.html

For bands (cut to order) and pouches:

https://slingshooting.com/

For Ammo:

https://ballbaron.com/


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

There are a lot of factors to consider. For me it is a function of comfort and fork gap. At present, my two OTT favorites are a Heaven Emperor from Vince and a Saunders' Wing from High Plains Flipper. Both are very comfortable to hold. Both have wide fork gaps and zero on the bullseye for me. I have a tendency to shoot high with frames that have narrower fork gap.

One of the many great things about this forum is the classifieds. If you do not like a slingshot, you can sell it or trade it here.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Not sure if there is another name for it, but the "Tianpeng" style slingshots are my favorite. I got a black night hammer from GZK, I dint think he sells it anymore more, it's like a hammer flip with a pinch grip? Looks similar to the dragon king 2 handles, is there another name for that style of slingshot? Either way, more accuracy I agree, it's all on you, but for comfort, I like that.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I shoot with a thumb supported grip except when using my Feihu frames. For the Feihu I use a hammer grip. Very comfortable and my go to shooter...

Rich


----------

